# Babes from the West!



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

I love these babies. Although the brown nose is a terrorist! Her teeth are weapons of mass destruction. Somehow I forgot what it was like to have a puppy. Since the 2 older members of the familia were adopted out of puppyhood, it has been sooooo long since I have chased a pup!


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome!!!!! Look forward to hearing your input on different subjects.


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

What a beautiful dogs. What is the breed? husky/golden or something like that? Very pretty


----------

